
Single Jobless and Living at Home: Will Economy Create a Lost Generation? (2011) - cryoshon
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/rough-times-for-young-adults-in-americas/
======
cryoshon
It's been 4 years since this article... I think it's safe to say that the
answer is yes. Not much has changed since 2011 in terms of economic health as
it relates to the young.

